# Where to get HG/SS?



## werefish5 (Mar 14, 2010)

As most deticated poke-fans know, HG/SS came out in the U.S. today, and I'd like to know where I could get it reletively cheap.


----------



## Momoharu (Mar 14, 2010)

Honestly, Wal-Mart would probably be your best bet at 34.99.  Gamestop and all them sell for 39.99.


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazon is always a good choice.  Both of these come with free shipping.

*SS in only $32.54 here*

Also, HG is $34.99 here


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 16, 2010)

If you want a video game cheap, don't buy it the first day/week/month it's out.  Also a good way to avoid getting buggy versions of games, since the first wave of copies usually has the most bugs.

The only problem with waiting until later to buy Pokémon games is that, by the time the prices go down, the Battle Tower will be flooded with the "competitive battling" types (and their endless hordes of Garchomps and Gengars with near-identical movesets) again, and become extremely un-fun...


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 16, 2010)

I checked Best Buy on release day, and it was $39.99


----------

